# Rank these players



## stokediggity (Jan 4, 2003)

Hey everyone! I just found this site and have enjoyed reading everyone's opinions and insight. I'm in a fantasy basketball league that has an amateur draft, and we have the mid-season draft coming up. In what order would you rank these foreign players. 

Sophocles Schortsianides
Zarko Cabarkapa
Tiago Splitter
Tahirou Sani
Mickael Pietrus
Aleksander Pavlovic
Malik Badiane
Carlos Delfino
Alexander Vujacic
Samba Gueye
Kosta Perovic
Johan Petro
Predrag Samardziski

Sorry. That's a lot of names, and I realize that it's tough to compare some players from different positions. If you don't want to rank them, at least give me your opinions on who the top players may be. At this point, I really like Sophocles Schortsianides and Tiago Splitter, but would like to know everyone's opinions. Thanks!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

First of all, many of these players aren't eliglible for Draft 2003 (Sani, Petro, Schorty), and some not even for Draft 2004 (Gueye, Samardziski).

And further, you can't rank these players in a particular order. They aren't on the same age right now. Today, Carlos Delfino might be the best out of these, but Samba Gueye has the biggest potential.

Am I wrong or did you just copy the names from NBAdraft.net's International List?


----------



## stokediggity (Jan 4, 2003)

I realize that they will not all be entering the 2003 draft. In our league, we have a roster of college/amateur players that we keep from year to year until they are in the NBA.

Also, I kind of realized when I posted that it is tough to compare players that are at different ages and different potentials. I do appreciate your opinions, however. I do use nbadraft.net for a lot of this type of analysis, but it doesn't hurt to get more opinions on the matter. Anyway, thanks for your input!


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, two more questions.

1. Where is your site (URL)?
2. Why is Yi Jianlian missing in your list? He might be a better prospect than most of these you've listed.


----------

